# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ναυτικά Όργανα (Nautical Instruments)

## Marabou

*Μπούσουλας* (το) < _ιταλ._ bussola < _λατ._ buxida < _ελλ._ πυξίδα (= κιβώτιο από πύξο) < πύξος (= είδος ξύλου)

*πηγή: wikipedia*



πύξος ή πυξός από το πυξάρι (Buxus Sempervirens)


θάμνος αειθαλείς και σπανιότερα μικρό δέντρο ύψουσ έως 8 μέτρα. Αναπτύσσεται κυρίως σε φτωχά εδάφη ασβεστολιθικών και οφειτικών πετρωμάτων, ενώ είναι είδος που έχει μεγάλη αντοχή στη σκιά (σκιανθεκτικό).
Η εξάπλωση είναι σε όλη την ηπειρωτική και βόρεια Ελλάδα μέσα στά δάση , και στα νησιά Εύβοια , Λέσβο, Σύρο και Κρήτη.

*πηγή: http://www.freewebs.com/kakoplevri/oto.htm*
**image source: http://www.nauticality.uk.com

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ρε παιδιά τα καρτίνια τι είναι ; Οι μοίρες ;


Είναι οι ρόμβοι που έδειχναν τα 32 σημεία του ανεμολογίου στις πυξίδες μέχρι το 1920 περίπου που καθιρόθηκαν οι μοίρες μέχρι τότε οι πορίες δίνονταν με την κατέυθυνση στο ανεμολόγιο (Τραμουντάνα, γρέγος, λεβάντες, σορόκος, όστρια, γαρμπής, πουνέντες, μαΐστρος και οι ενδιάμεσες υποδιαιρέσεις).Δες και σε αυτές τις συνδέσεις για περισσότερα:

http://www.boatsafe.com/kids/082000.htm

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/server/show/conWebDoc.204





> *Μπούσουλας* (το) < _ιταλ._ bussola < _λατ._ buxida < _ελλ._ πυξίδα (= κιβώτιο από πύξο) < πύξος (= είδος ξύλου)
> 
> *πηγή: wikipedia*
> 
> **image source: http://www.nauticality.uk.com

----------


## xara

Οι ναυτικοί είχαν πάντα την ανάγκη να μπορούν να προσδιορίζουν την θέση του πλοίου τους με την μέγιστη δυνατή ακρίβεια ώστε να μην χάνουν την πορεία τους. Σημαντικό βοήθημα σε αυτό ήταν η γνώση των άστρων και η παρατήρησή τους με τον αστρολάβο. Η λειτουργία ενός κοινού αστρολάβου είναι η μέτρηση του ύψους των ουρανίων σωμάτων, απ' τα οποία ανάλογα με την ώρα μπορεί να βρεθεί το γεωγραφικό πλάτος του παρατηρητή. Η μέτρηση του ύψους του πολικού αστέρα της Μεγάλης 'Αρκτου δίνει το γεωγραφικό πλάτος, και το ύψος του ήλιου και των άστρων δίνει την ώρα.
Οι πρώτες αναφορές για την χρήση αστρολάβου είναι από τον Έλληνα αστρονόμο Ίππαρχο. Γνωστός έγινε ο αστρολάβος που χρησιμοποιούσε ο Απολλώνιος τον 3ο αιώνα αλλά και ο σφαιρικός αστρολάβος που χρησιμοποιούσε ο Εύδοξος τον 4ο αιώνα.
.................................Το 1758 στην Αγγλία ο Τζ.Κάμπελ ανακαλύπτει τον σύγχρονο εξάντα.
Σήμερα με το GPS (global positioning system) μπορούμε και πάλι να βρούμε με πανεύκολο τρόπο την ακριβή θέση μας πάνω στην Γη με την βοήθεια γεωστατικών δορυφόρων, αλλά αν μείνουμε από μπαταρίες πάλι θα κοιτάμε τα άστρα για να βγάλουμε άκρη, αν βέβαια φροντίσαμε ποτέ να μάθουμε τις θέσεις τους και την τροχιά τους στον ουρανό...

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Ithaca/5743/gr/astrolabe_g.htm#hexant

----------


## Michael

> Οι ναυτικοί είχαν πάντα την ανάγκη να μπορούν να προσδιορίζουν την θέση του πλοίου τους με την μέγιστη δυνατή ακρίβεια ώστε να μην χάνουν την πορεία τους.


To πρόβλημα αυτό αρχικά αντιμετωπιζώταν με τον πλου πλησίον των ακτών και την εφαρμογή ανάλογων μεθόδων. Όταν όμως παρίστατο ανάγκη για πελαγοδρομία εν μέρει μια λύση ήταν ο πλους με αναμέτρηση. Και αυτή η λύση όμως κατέληγε αναποτελεσματική σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις πλόων δίχως έστω και την εν μέρει όψη ακτών. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η αστροναυτιλία ήταν ίσως η μόνη λύση.




> Σημαντικό βοήθημα σε αυτό ήταν η γνώση των άστρων και η παρατήρησή τους με τον αστρολάβο. Η λειτουργία ενός κοινού αστρολάβου είναι η μέτρηση του ύψους των ουρανίων σωμάτων, απ' τα οποία ανάλογα με την ώρα μπορεί να βρεθεί το γεωγραφικό πλάτος του παρατηρητή. Η μέτρηση του ύψους του πολικού αστέρα της Μεγάλης 'Αρκτου δίνει το γεωγραφικό πλάτος, και το ύψος του ήλιου και των άστρων δίνει την ώρα.
> Οι πρώτες αναφορές για την χρήση αστρολάβου είναι από τον Έλληνα αστρονόμο Ίππαρχο. Γνωστός έγινε ο αστρολάβος που χρησιμοποιούσε ο Απολλώνιος τον 3ο αιώνα αλλά και ο σφαιρικός αστρολάβος που χρησιμοποιούσε ο Εύδοξος τον 4ο αιώνα.
> .................................Το 1758 στην Αγγλία ο Τζ.Κάμπελ ανακαλύπτει τον σύγχρονο εξάντα.


Πάντως και με την βοήθεια του ηλίου και των αστέρων μπορεί να βρεθεί το πλάτος, καθώς επίσης και μια ή περισσότερες ευθείες θέσεως που μπορούν σε συνδυασμό να μας βοηθήσουν τελικά να βρούμε το πλήρες γεωγραφικό στίγμα.




> Σήμερα με το GPS (global positioning system) μπορούμε και πάλι να βρούμε με πανεύκολο τρόπο την ακριβή θέση μας πάνω στην Γη με την βοήθεια γεωστατικών δορυφόρων, αλλά αν μείνουμε από μπαταρίες πάλι θα κοιτάμε τα άστρα για να βγάλουμε άκρη,


Να σημειωθεί πως μπορούν να σημειωθούν σημαντικά σφάλματα στον υπολογισμό του στίγματος από το σύστημα GPS. Αυτά μπορούν να λάβουν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλες και κρίσιμες για την ασφάλεια ενός πλοίου τιμές ιδίως αν ο πλους γίνεται πλησίον ακτών. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που οι ναυτικοί όταν πλεουν κοντά σε ακτές ή σε εσωτερικά ύδατα εφαρμόζουν τις παραδοσιακές μεθόδους ακτοπλοΐας. Επίσης στην ωκεανοπλοΐα η παράλληλη χρήση των μεθόδων της αστροναυτιλίας αποτελεί τρόπο ελέγχου των λαμβανομένων μέσω GPS ενδείξεων. Υπάρχουν δε περιοχές και χρονικές περιόδοι που το σύστημα GPS μπορεί να μην λειτουργεί ή να μην λειτουργεί ορθά. Αυτό, μεταξύ άλλων, μπορέι να ωφείλεται σε εργασίες συτντήρησης ή σε βλάβη του συστήματος ή ακόμα και στην διεξαγωγή πολεμικών επιχειρήσεων στην περιοχή. Για να γίνει αυτό πιο κατανοητό θα πρέπει να διευκρινισθεί πως το σύστημα GPS ανήκει στο υπουργείο άμυνας των ΗΠΑ και συνεπώς ελέγχεται πλήρως από αυτό. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η χρήση του εξάντα είναι επιβεβλημένη και αναπόφευκτη. Γι' αυτό και η ύπαρξη του στην γέφυρα των εμπορικών πλοίων είναι υποχρεωτική.
Ας σημειωθεί επίσης πως πέρα από το GPS υπάρχει και ανάλογο ρωσικό σύστημα και η ευρώπη επίσης έχει ήδη αναπτύξει το σύστημα Γαλιλαίος.




> αν βέβαια φροντίσαμε ποτέ να μάθουμε τις θέσεις τους και την τροχιά τους στον ουρανό...


Αν και κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν γενικά χρήσιμο και έστω και σαν χόμπυ ενδιαφέρον, τα εμπορικά πλοία είναι εξοπλισμένα πάντοτε με ειδικές αστρονομικές εφημερίδες και άλλους πίνακες που παρέχουν τα σχετικά απαιτούμενα για τους υπολογισμούς στοιχεία και διευκολύνουν σημαντικά το έργο του συγχρονού Ναυτίλου Αξιωματικού.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας βάλουμε και μία φωτογραφία:

Πηγή εικόνας: http://museum.yen.gr/
Ο εξάντας πήρε το όνομ'α του από την κλίμακα μέτρησης των γωνιών που έχει εύρος 60° (το 1/6 του κύκλου). Ουσιαστικά με τον εξάντα μετράμε την κατακόρυφη γωνία από τον ορίζοντα ενός ουράνιου σώματος ή παρατηρούμενου επίγειου αντικειμένου (φάρος κ.λπ.).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Πάντως και με την βοήθεια του ηλίου και των αστέρων μπορεί να βρεθεί το πλάτος, καθώς επίσης και μια ή περισσότερες ευθείες θέσεως που μπορούν σε συνδυασμό να μας βοηθήσουν τελικά να βρούμε το πλήρες γεωγραφικό στίγμα.
> 
> 
> Να σημειωθεί πως μπορούν να σημειωθούν σημαντικά σφάλματα στον υπολογισμό του στίγματος από το σύστημα GPS. Αυτά μπορούν να λάβουν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλες και κρίσιμες για την ασφάλεια ενός πλοίου τιμές ιδίως αν ο πλους γίνεται πλησίον ακτών. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που οι ναυτικοί όταν πλεουν κοντά σε ακτές ή σε εσωτερικά ύδατα εφαρμόζουν τις παραδοσιακές μεθόδους ακτοπλοΐας. Επίσης στην ωκεανοπλοΐα η παράλληλη χρήση των μεθόδων της αστροναυτιλίας αποτελεί τρόπο ελέγχου των λαμβανομένων μέσω GPS ενδείξεων.


Έχουμε σε απάντηση σε άλλο θέμα προτείνει άνε πολύ καλό βιβλίο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή που μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει τα βασικά της αστρονομικής ναυτιλίας και της χρήσης του εξάντα.




> Αν και κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν γενικά χρήσιμο και έστω και σαν χόμπυ ενδιαφέρον, τα εμπορικά πλοία είναι εξοπλισμένα πάντοτε με ειδικές αστρονομικές εφημερίδες και άλλους πίνακες που παρέχουν τα σχετικά απαιτούμενα για τους υπολογισμούς στοιχεία και διευκολύνουν σημαντικά το έργο του συγχρονού Ναυτίλου Αξιωματικού.


Υπάρχουν πίνακες υπολογισμού σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή στην παρακάτω σελίδα:

http://msi.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.por...2&pubCode=0013

Όποιος θέλει να μάθει την αρχή λειτουργιας του εξάντα μπορεί να φτιάξει ένα απλό τετράντα (ύπάρχει μια χαρτοκοπτική στο http://www.rmg.co.uk/make-your-own/quadrant) και να βρεί το ύψος του Πολικού Αστέρα από τον ορίζοντα που αντιστοιχεί περίπου στο γεωγραφικό πλάτος του τόπου που βρίσκεται.

----------


## Michael

Κάτι επίσης ενδιαφέρον σχετικά με τον εξάντα, και το οποίο αν δε με απατά η μνήμη δεν πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται στο American Practical Navigator, είναι το γεγονός πως ο εξάντας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για την μέτρηση οριζόντιων γωνιών που σχηματίζωνται μεταξύ δυο καταφανών γνωστών σημείων και του πλοίου. Μάλιστα αυτή μέθοδος έχει το συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα πως με μια μόνο παρατήρηση δίνει ακριβές στίγμα απαλαγμένο πλήρως από σφάλματα που μπορεί να έχει η οποιουδήποτε είδους πυξίδα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η βολίδα ή σκαντάγιο είναι ένα ναυτικό όργανο που παρόλο που δεν χρησιμοποιήται από τους ναυτικούς αφού υπάρχουν τα ηχητικά βυθόμετρα έχει επιβιώσει στη γλώσσα μας. Λέμε βολιδοσκοπώ σύμωνα με το &#168;εξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλίδη (http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictionarie...tOnLineTri.htm):

*βολιδοσκοπώ* [voliδoskop&#243;] *-ούμαι* P10.9 *:* *1.* εξετάζω, διερευνώ (μια κατάσταση, μια υπόθεση) για να σχηματίσω όσο το δυνατό πληρέστερη εικόνα, πριν πάρω αποφάσεις ή πριν προβώ σε ενέργειες: _Bολιδοσκόπησα την κατάσταση κι αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω._ || (ειδικότ. για πρόσ.) προσπαθώ να διαγνώσω τις σκέψεις, τις επιθυμίες, τις προθέσεις κάποιου χωρίς να αποκαλύπτω ευθέως τις δικές μου: _Tον βολιδοσκόπησαν για τη θέση του διευθυντή._ *2.* μετρώ, εξετάζω το βυθό της θάλασσας με βολίδα. [λόγ. < αρχ. _βολιδ- (βολίς)_ `βαρίδι για μέτρημα κτλ.΄ (δες στο _βολίδα_) _-ο-_ + _-σκοπώ_ απόδ. γαλλ. sonder] 

Δηλαδή όταν βολιδοσκοπούμε κάνουμε ότι και οι παλιοί ναυτικοί ερευνούσαν το βάθος της θάλασσας και το είδος του βυθού για να πάρουν αποφάσεις όπως αν θα αγκυροβολήσουν, αν τους ξεσέρνει ο αέρας ή το ρεύμα στα ρηχά για να κάνουν τους ανάλογους χειρισμούς κ.λπ. Το σκαντάγιο χρησιμοποιήται από τα πανάρχαια χρόνια εικάζεται ότι ήταν γνωστά από τον 6ο αιώνα πΧ, μια συλλογή από εύρηματα αρχαίων βολίδων μπορείτε να δείτε σε αυτή τη διεύθυνση http://web.uvic.ca/~jpoleson/Sounding%20weights/SL%20webcat.html. Στην αρχαιότητα οι βολίδες χρησιμοποιούνταν και σαν όργανο ναυτιλίας αφού μπορούσαν να δουν αν ήταν κοντά στην ακτή ή όχι. Ένα παράδειγμα τέτοιας χρήσης μπορούμε να δούμε στην Καινή Διαθήκη:

*17.*ην άραντες βοηθείαις εχρώντο υποζωννύντες το πλοίον· φοβούμενοί τε μη εις την Σύρτιν εκπέσωσι, χαλάσαντες το σκεύος ούτως εφέροντο. *18.*σφοδρώς δε χειμαζομένων ημών τη εξής εκβολήν εποιούντο, *19.*και τη τρίτη αυτόχειρες την σκευήν του πλοίου ερρίψαμεν *20.*μήτε δε ηλίου μήτε άστρων επιφαινόντων επί πλείονας ημέρας, χειμώνός τε ουκ ολίγου επικειμένου, λοιπόν περιηρείτο πάσα ελπίς του σώζεσθαι ημάς. *21.*Πολλής δε ασιτίας υπαρχούσης τότε σταθείς ο Παύλος εν μέσω αυτών είπεν· έδει μεν, ω άνδρες, πειθαρχήσαντάς μοι μη ανέγεσθαι από της Κρήτης κερδήσαί τε την ύβριν ταύτην και την ζημίαν. *22.*και τα νυν παραινώ υμάς ευθυμείν· αποβολή γαρ ψυχής ουδεμία έσται εξ υμών πλην του πλοίου. *23.*παρέστη γαρ μοι τη νυκτί ταύτη άγγελος του Θεού ου ειμί, ω και λατρεύω, *24.*λέγων· μη φοβού, Παύλε· Καίσαρι σε δει παραστήναι· και ιδού κεχάρισταί σοι ο Θεός πάντας τους πλέοντας μετά σου. *25.*διο ευθυμείτε, άνδρες· πιστεύω γαρ τω Θεώ ότι ούτως έσται καθ΄ ον τρόπον λελάληταί μοι. *26.*εις νήσον δε τινα δει ημάς εκπεσείν. *27.*Ως δε τεσσαρεσκαιδεκάτη νυξ εγένετο διαφερομένων ημών εν τω Αδρία, κατά μέσον της νυκτός υπενόουν οι ναύται προσάγειν τινά αυτοίς χώραν. *28.**και βολίσαντες εύρον οργυιάς είκοσι, βραχύ δε διαστήσαντες και πάλιν βολίσαντες εύρον οργυιάς δεκαπέντε·* *29.*φοβούμενοί τε μήπως εις τραχείς τόπους εκπέσωμεν, εκ πρύμνης ρίψαντες αγκύρας τέσσαρας ηύχοντο ημέραν γενέσθαι. *30.*Των δε ναυτών ζητούντων φυγείν εκ του πλοίου και χαλασάντων την σκάφην εις την θάλασσαν, προφάσει ως εκ πρώρας μελλόντων αγκύρας εκτείνειν,
Πράξεις Αποστόλων Κεφάλαιο 27

Δηλαδή αφού ήτα ακυβέρνητοι και φοβήθηκαν μην παρασυρθούν στη Σύρτη έριξαν το φορτίο και την αρματωσιά στη θάλασσα τη δεκατητέταρτη μέρα και ενώ ήταν στο Ιόνιο έριξαν σκαντάγιο και βρήκαν 20 οργιές και αργότερα 15, επειδή κατάλλαβαν ότι πλησίαζαν στην ακτή έριξαν άγκυρες για να μην πέσουν σε βράχια. Πρόμοιες οδηγίες ναυσιπλοΐας δίνει και ο Ηρόδοτος:

Αἰγύπτου γὰρ φύσις ἐστὶ τῆς χώρης τοιήδε. πρῶτα μὲν προσπλέων ἔτι καὶ ἡμέρης δρόμον ἀπέχων ἀπὸ γῆς, κατεὶς καταπειρητηρίην πηλόν τε ἀνοίσεις καὶ ἐν ἕνδεκα ὀργυιῇσι ἔσεαι. τοῦτο μὲν ἐπὶ τοσοῦτο δηλοῖ πρόχυσιν τῆς γῆς ἐοῦσαν. Ηροδότου Ιστορία Βιβλίο Β' Ευτέρπη 5
Για τη φύση της γής της Αιγύπτου: πρώτα ακόμα και αν πλεύσεις μιας μερας ταξίδι από την ακτή και ρίξεις βολίδα θα βρεις πηλό και το βάθος θα είναι έντεκα οργιές. Αυτό δείχνει ότι τα φερτά φτάνουν μέχρι εκεί. Κάποιοι μελετητές υποστηρίζουν ότι οι ναυτικοί είχαν πει στον Ηρόδοτο ότι λόγω της χαμηλής ακτογραμμής του δέλτα του Νείλου η πλοήγηση είναι δύσκολη αφού δεν υπάρχουν σημάδια για να ακολουθήσεις οπότε χρησιμοποιούσαν ένα συνδυασμό από καταγραφές της τοπογραφίας του βυθού, βυθομετρήσεων και των αποθέσεων του Νείλου για να βρουν το δρόμο προς την Αίγυπτο. Άλλοι συγγραφείς όπως ο Πλίνιος ο Πρεσβύτερος και ο Στράβων δίνουν ακριβείς μετρήσεις μεγάλων βαθών (όπως ο Εύξεινος πόντος και στη Σαρδηνία) που προκαλεί απορία πως με άντεχαν τα σχοινιά των βολίδων και δεν κόβονταν από το βάρος τους.

Όπως είδατε παραπάνω η οργιά είναι πανάρχαια μονάδα μέτρησης του βάθους και συμβολίζει το άνοιγμα των χεριών ενός άντρα, με διαφορές ανά εποχή και τόπο μία οργιά είναι περίπου 1,80m. Η οργιά που χρησιμποιήται σήμερα η βρετανική οργιά (fathom στα αγγλικά) ισούται με 1,8288 m (6 πόδια).

Πως ήταν το σκαντάγιο και πως το χρησιμοποιούσαν; Ήταν ένα βαρίδι από μολύβι σε σχήμα καμπάνας βάρους 7 με 14 κιλά με κοίλο το κάτω μέρος, που δένεται με σκοινί περίπου 25 οργιές με σημα΄δια σε κάθε οργιά. Στο κοίλο του έβαζαν λίπος ή άλλη κολλώδη ουσία ώστε να κολλάει το υλικό του βυθού και από τη μία να ξέρουν ότι βρήκε βυθό και από την άλλη να ξέρουν και τη φύση του βυθού (άμμος, πέτρες, βράχος κ.λπ.) ώστε να ξέρουν αν είναι κατάλληλος για αγκυροβολία, πόσες άγκυρες χρειάζονταν κ.λπ. (έτσι μάθαινε και ο Ηρόδοτος μέχρι που έφταναν οι αποθέσεις του Νείλου :Wink: ).

Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.navyandmarine.org/planspa...undingline.htm

Για να βρούμε το βάθος στέκεται κάποιος στην πλώρη και πετά προς τα εμπρός αν το πλοίο κινήται (έτσι ώστε όταν θα φτάσει στο βυθό να είναι κάθετα) ή κατακόρυφα αν το πλοίο είναι σταματημένο και μετρά πόσο σχοινί άφησε και φωνάζει "βυθός" και τον αριθμό που μέτρησε για να βρεί το βάθος αφαιρεί το ύψος των εξάλων.

Βιβλιογραφία:
Herodotus , Aristotle, and Sounding Weights The Deep Sea as a Frontier in the Classical World - J-P Oleson University of Victoria , Victoria B.C. Canada, Παρουσίαση στο Διεθνές Συνέδριο που διοργάνωσε το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδας με θέμα Αρχαία Ελληνική Τεχνολογία. Τα πρακτικά του συνεδρίου (ISBN 960-8369-16-9) έχουν εκδοθεί και διατίθενται από το ΤΕΕ, (Τμήμα Πάγιας Προκαταβολής, 3ος όροφος, Καρ. Σερβίας 4, Αθήνα), στην τιμή των 40 .

The Lead Line -- Construction and use http://www.navyandmarine.org/planspa...undingline.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η μέτρηση του χρόνου στη θάλασσα είναι ένα πολύ παλιό πρόβλημα.Μέχρι το 18ο αιώνα τα ρολόγια δεν είχαν την απαιτούμενη ακρίβεια και λόγω του τρόπου λειτουργίας (εκκρεμές)  επηρεάζονταν  από τις κινήσεις του πλοίου. Μια και τα ο ήλιος και τα διάφορα ουράνια σώματα ανατέλλουν και δύουν σε διαφορετική ώρα σε κάθε τόπο κάποιος μπορεί να προσδιορίσει την τοπική ώρα (την ώρα στη θέση που βρίσκεται). Η γή κάνει μια περιστροφή γύρω από τον εαυτό της κάθε 24 ώρες άρα 360/24=15° δηλαδή για κάθε 15° γεωγραφικού μήκους ο ήλιος και τα άλλα ουράνια σώματα ανατέλλουν μια ώρα αργότερα αν κινούμαστε ανατολικά ή μια ώρα πιο πριν αν κινούμαστε δυτικά, αν περάσουμε δε τον 180ο μεσημβρινό πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και ημερομηνία. Αυτό το ανακάλυψαν πρώτοι οι ναύτες του Μαγγελάνου που όταν ξαναγύρισαν στην Ισπανία μετα τον περίπλου της γης ανακάλυψαν ότι στην πατρίδα είχαν μια μέρα διαφορά από αυτή που έδειχναν τα ημερολόγια των πλοίων τους.
Αυτό μπορέι να χρησιμοποιηθεί και στην εύρεση της θέσης και ειδικά του γεωγραφικού μήκους αν έχουμε ένα ρολόι που δείχνει την ώρα σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μεσημβρινό και μετρήσουμε τη θέση κάποιου ουράνιου σώματος και βρούμε τη διαφορά της τοπικής ώρας με την ώρα στο μεσημβρινό αναφοράς και το πολλαπλασιάσουμε με το 15 βρίσκουμε τη διαφορά σε μοίρες από το μεσημβρινό αναφοράς οπότε και το γεωγραφικό πλάτος μας. Για παράδειγμα έστω ότι  στο μεσημβρινό αναφοράς ο ήλιος μεσουρανεί στις 12:00 εμείς βρίσκουμε ότι ο ήλιος μεσουρανεί στις 13:30 άρα  1,5*15= 25,5 οπότε είμαστε 22,5 μοίρες ανατολικότερα από το μεσημβρινό αναφοράς. Λόγω της βρετανικής θαλασσοκρατορίας τον 17ο αιώνα ο μεσημβρινός αναφοράς ορίστηκε ο μεσημβρινός που περνά από το αστεροσκοπείο του Γκρίνουϊτς στην Αγγλία. To 1714 μετά από ένα ατύχημα στο οποίο πλοία του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού  βυθίστηκαν αφού έπεσαν σε αβαθή λόγω κακού υπολογισμού του γεωγραφικού μήκους ο Βασιλιάς της Αγγλίας όρισε μια επιτροπή για να βρεθεί ένας απλός και αξιόπιστος τρόπος προσδιορισμού του γεωγραφικού μήκους (Board of Longitude) θεσπίζοντας και μία μεγάλη αμοιβή για αυτόν που θα τον ανακάλυπτε. Προτάθηκαν πολλές μέθοδοι αλλά η πιο απλή ήταν η παραπάνω με τη χρήση του ναυτικού χρονομέτρου που κατασκέυασε ο ξυλουργός και ερασιτέχνης ωρολογοποιός John Harrison. Ο Harrison είχε εφεύρει ένα ρολόι που δεν επηρεαζόταν από του κούνημα του πλοίου και με διατάξεις ώστε να περιορίζονται οι τριβές οπότε θα έιχε μεγάλη ακρίβεια. Παρά την δυσπιστία της επιτροπής και τον πόλεμο από καλύτερα "δικτυωμένους" ανταγωνιστές με πολύπλοκες αστρονομικές μεθόδους ο Χάρισον κατάφερε να αναγνωριστεί η μέθοδός του, αφού χρειάστηαν πολλές δοκιμές (σε μία από αυτές σε ταξίδι 81 ημερών έχασε μόνο 5 δευτερόλεπτα) και αφού χρειάστηκε να προσφύγη στη Βουλή και το Βασιλιά, το 1775 ένα χρόνο πριν το θάνατό του.
Με την είσοδο του ατμού στη ναυτιλία το 19ο αιώνα και τη συντόμευση των ταξιδιών σε συνδυασμό με την μεταφορά των πρώτων υλών από τις αποικίες; στις αποικιοκρατικές μητροπόλεις περουσιάστηκε η ανάγκη να γνωρίζει ο καθένας την ώρα στον τόπο προορισμού ώστε να ορίζονται οι χρόνοι άφιξης ή φόρτωσης κ.λπ που δεν μπορούσε να γίνει αν κάθε λιμάνι ακολουθούσε τη δικιά του τοπική ώρα. Έτσι αποφασίστηκε να οριστούν ζώνες ώρας με πλάτος περίπου 15° που όλα τα μέρη στην ίδια ζώνη θα έχουν την ίδια ώρα. Στα σύγχρονα πλοία αναλόγως με τη θέση του πλοίου ορίζεται και ζώνη ωρας πο βρίσκεται και αλλάζουν όλα τα ρολόγια του πλοίου.
Ναυτικό χρονόμετρο
DSC09987.jpg

Ρολόι Ασυρμάτου
DSC09980.jpgDSC00540.jpg
Κόκκινες και πράσινες περιοχές δείχνουν το διάστημα των τριών λεπτών μετά από κάθε τέταρτο της ώρας στο οποίο δεν πρέπει να γίνονται συνομιλίες στον ασύρματο ώστε να ακουστεί κάποιο αδύνατο (μακρινό) σήμα κινδύνου αν υπάρχει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και δεν είναι ναυτικά όργανα αλλά εξάρτημα του πλοίου είναι σημαντικά στη ναυσιπλοΐα. Τα φώτα αυτά ανάβουν τη νύχτα για να μπορούν τα υπόλοιπα πλοία να διακρίνουν το πλοίο μας όπως και αν κινείται ή όχι και σε ποια κατεύθυνση. τα φώτα αυτά οριζονται από τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα:
α) Μηχανοκίνητο πλοίο εν πλω θα επιδεικνύει:

    (ι) Ένα εφίστιο φανό προς πλώρα.

    (ιι)  Ένα  δεύτερον  εφίστιο  φανό  πρύμα  και ψηλότερα του πλωραίου εκτός των πλοίων μήκους  μικρότερου  των  50  μέτρων, 
που δεν υποχρεούνται, αλλά μπορούν να επιδεικνύουν τέτοιο φανό,

     (ιιι) Πλευρικούς φανούς,

     (ιν) Ένα φανό της κορώνης.
Σε άλλες διατάξεις του Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα αναφέρονται τα φώτα που επιδεικνύουν τα αγκυροβολημένα πλοία, τα ιστιοφόρα, τα πλοία με μειωμένη ικανότητα ελιγμών, τα ρυμουλκά κ.λπ.
 Επίσης ορίζονται και οι προδιαγραφές των φανών δηλαδή το χρώμα και η φωτοβολία τους. Επίσης αν και σήμερα τα πρισσότερα πλοία έχουν ηλεκτρικούς φανούς ο Κανονισμός επιτρέπει και τη χρήση μη ηλεκτρικών με την προϋπόθεση να πλησιάζουν τη φωτοβολία των ηλεκτρικών. Παλιότερα τα υπήρχαν αρκετά πλοία που δεν είχαν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ή είχαν εφεδρικούς για την περίπτωση της απώλειας ηλεκτρικής ισχύος.

----------


## xara

Με το όνομα *¶λιοθ* ονόμαζαν οι άραβες τον αστέρα *ε* (έψιλον του αστερισμού της *Μεγάλης ¶ρκτου* ο οποίος κατά τους αρχαίους Έλληνες ουρανογράφους (Ίππαρχο και Πτολεμαίο) προσδιοριζόταν ως _«ο μετά την έκφυσιν πρώτος των επί της ουράς τριών αστέρων»_ (της Μ. ¶ρκτου). Είναι ένας φωτεινός αστέρας, ο φωτεινότερος του μεγάλου αυτού αστερισμού.
Το παραδιοσιακό όνομα *¶λιοθ* προέρχεται από την αραβική λέξη* alyat*, που σημαίνει «(χονδρή) ουρά προβάτου».* Ιστορικά, τον αστέρα χρησιμοποιούσαν οι ναυτικοί στη ναυσιπλοΐα*.
Το φάσμα του αστέρα είναι ιδιόμορφο (το _«p»_ στον φασματικό τύπο), όμοιο με το χαρακτηριστικό φάσμα των μεταβλητών τύπου α2 CVn: Το ισχυρό μαγνητικό πεδίο του αστέρα διαχωρίζει τα διάφορα χημικά στοιχεία, και επειδή ο μαγνητικός άξονας διαφέρει από τον άξονα περιστροφής (κατά σχεδόν 90° στον συγκεκριμένο αστέρα), οι φασματικές γραμμές τους παρεμβάλλονται διαδοχικά στο φως που φθάνει ως εμάς με περίοδο 5,1 ημέρες. Ξεχωρίζουν οι φασματικές γραμμές του χρωμίου.
*Συντεταγμένες (εποχή 2000.0):**α* = *12h:54m:02s , δ = +55°.57′.35″*
*Απόσταση από τη Γη:*81 έτη φωτός

*Από τη Βικιπαίδεια*

----------


## περιηγητης

Ενα λιγοτερο γνωστο αλλα πολυ χρησιμο και μεχρι στιγμης αναντικαταστατο οργανο για ναυτιλομενους που αγαπουν την κλασικη ναυτιλια, ειναι το διαστημομετρο.

Μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει κατα την πλοηγηση  σκαφους για την μετρηση 
 μικρων αποστασεων. Στο πολεμικο ναυτικο, βρισκει πεδιο εφαρμογης σε μετρησεις απποστασεων κατα την πλευση σε σχηματισμο. Επισης χρησιμοποιειται και κατα τον ανεφοδιασμο πολεμικων πλοιων κατα τη διαρκεια πλευσης. 

Ο τροπος λειτουργιας του ειναι ομοιος με αυτον του εξαντα. Διαθετει δυο λογαριθμικες κλιμακες και κατοπτρα στοχευσης.
 Η μια κλιμακα χρησιμοποιειται για την τοποθετηση του υψους του αντικειμενου που παρατηρειται. 
Η αλλη κλιμακα με τις αναλογες ρυθμισεις  δινει την αποσταση σε λευγες. 
Οι μετρησεις με διαστημομετρο ειναι εξαιρετικα ακριβεις σε αποστασεις μεχρι δυο λευγες. 

Στην ιστοπλοια πχ το διαστημομετρο εχει πολυ καλη εφαρμογη σε αγκυροβολησεις σε κλειστους κολπους που περιεχουν κινδυνους.

Βεβαια, σαν οργανο που συγκαταλεγται πλεον στην κλασικη ακτοπλοια.

----------


## Apostolos

Συγνώμη το όργανο που αναφέρεσε είναι το κλασσικό κουμπάσο???
Ας μην τα λέμε ΠΝτικα γιατι δέν θα καταλάβει κανένας  :Smile:

----------


## alepohori

Γεια σε όλους!
Είμαι νέο μέλος και λάτρης των παλιών και αλάνθαστων οργάνων και μεθόδων αστρονομικής ναυσιπλοίας! Είμαι ευτυχής κάτοχος ενός υπέροχου εξάντα "US NAVY BU.NAV.,1941 MARK II" εταιρείας David White.
Άν και έχω διαβάσει μερικά πράγματα για την λειτουργία και τις εφαρμογές του, δεν έχω καταφέρει να τα εφαρμόσω για τους σκοπούς που το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι παλιοί ναυτικοί.
Υπάρχει λοιπόν κανείς που έχει εξάντα και τον χρησιμοποιεί για εύρεση στίγματος ή για οποιαδήποτε άλλη χρήση για την οποία προσφέρεται αυτό το όργανο, διότι απλά έτσι του αρέσει και το απολαμβάνει;

Eπίσης θα ήθελα να μάθω τρόπους ελέγχου ευθυγράμμισης του εξάντα.

Ευχαριστώ και χάρηκα πολύ! :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο βιβλίο που προτέιναμε πιο πριν 



> Έχουμε σε απάντηση σε άλλο θέμα προτείνει άνε πολύ καλό βιβλίο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή που μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει τα βασικά της αστρονομικής ναυτιλίας και της χρήσης του εξάντα.


Το κεφάλαιο για τον εξάντα είναι σε αυτή τη διεύθυνση http://www.atsb.gov.au/publications/...R/mair243.aspx

----------


## Nick_Pet

Διάφορα ναυτικά όργανα. Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω τι είναι το καθένα. Όποιος μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι τρείς εξάντες (δεύο στη μέση κι ένας δεξιά), μάλλον ένας οκτάντας (πίσω αριστερά) που είναι όργανο με χρήση ίδια με τον εξάντα αλλά με κλίμακα το ένα όγδοο του κύκλου κι ένα χρονόμετρο (μπροστά αριστερά). Αν θες περισσότερασοιχεία στοιχεία δες σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα.

----------


## στελιος

ΕΞΑΝΤΑΣ.
Ο ναυτικος εξαντας ή παλεστρα αποτελει γωνιομετρικο οργανο,με το οποιο μετρουμε στημ θαλασσα το υψος των ουρανιων σωματων και τις κατακορυφες και οριζοντιες γωνιες των γηινων αντικειμενων.Κατα την παρατηρηση του υψους,ο εξαντας κρατειται κατακορυφος και το ειδωλο του ουρανιου σωματος εφαπτεται με την γραμμη του οριζοντα.Αυτο συμβαινει μετακινοντας τον κανονα,πανω στον οποιο ειναι προσαρμοσμενος ο κινητος καθρεφτης.Τα αστρα που χρησιμοποιουνταν για τις μετρησεις ηταν ο ηλιος το πρωι και τα λαμπερα αστερια το βραδυ.Ο Σειριος , η Αφροδιτη,ο Διας,ο σταυρος του νοτου για το νοτιο ημισφαιριο.Το ζητουμενο ηταν το αστρο να εχει σταθερη λαμψη ,να μην τρεμοπαιζει το φως του και στρογγυλο σχημα.Ενα σφαλμα του δευτερου της μοιρας θα μπορουσε να δωσει αποκλιση 60 μιλιων.Την μετρηση το πρωι την εκαναν οταν ο ηλιος μεσουρανουσε,ενω το βραδυ,οταν σουρουπωνε και οταν ξημερωνε γιατι τοτε υπηρχε λιγο φως ακομα ωστε να φαινεται ο οριζοντας(την νυχτα δεν φαινεται).Το φεγγαρι δεν το χρησιμοποιουσαν γιατι το μεγεθος του ηταν μεγαλο και κοντα στην Γη.Τωρα τι γινοταν στις τρικυμιες και στις συννεφιες θα σας γελασω και δεν το θελω:?:.Καποιος αλλος φιλος ισως μπορει να βοηθησει.
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j...ant_swing1.gif

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ναυτικό Αλμανάκ είναι η έκδοση με τα κατάλληλα στοιχεία για να μπορέσει βρεί κάποιος το στίγμα με τον εξάντα (περισσότερα στοιχεία εδώ http://www.hmnao.com/nao/publicat/na.html). Δίνει στοιχεία για τον Ήλιο τη Σελήνη, τους πλανήτες και τα παρακάτω άστρα.
Acamar 
ACHERNAR
ACRUX 
*Adhara 
ALDEBARAN 
Alioth 
Alkaid 
*Al Na'ir 
*Alnilam 
Alphard
lphecca 
Alpheratz 
ALTAIR 
*Ankaa 
ANTARES 
ARCTURUS 
*Atria 
*Avior 
*Bellatrix 
BETELGEUSE 
CANOPUS 
CAPELLA 
DENEB 
Denebola 
Diphda 
Dubhe 
*Elnath 
*Eltanin 
Enif 
FOMALHAUT 
*Gacrux 
Gienah 
*HADAR 
Hamal 
*Kaus Australis 
Kochab 
*Markab 
Menkar 
*Menkent 
Miaplacidus 
Mirfak 
Nunki 
Peacock 
POLLUX 
PROCYON 
Rasalhague 
REGULUS 
RIGEL 
RIGIL KENT. 
*Sabik 
Schedar 
Shaula 
SIRIUS 
SPICA 
Suhail 
VEGA 
*Zubenelgenubi 
Ο Πολικός Αστέρας (Polaris) μπορεί να μας δώσει χοντρικά το γεωγραφικό πλάτος διορθώνοντας το ύψος με τους κατάλληλος πίνακες στο αλμανάκ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ενα λιγοτερο γνωστο αλλα πολυ χρησιμο και μεχρι στιγμης αναντικαταστατο οργανο για ναυτιλομενους που αγαπουν την κλασικη ναυτιλια, ειναι το διαστημομετρο.
> 
> Μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει κατα την πλοηγηση  σκαφους για την μετρηση 
>  μικρων αποστασεων. Στο πολεμικο ναυτικο, βρισκει πεδιο εφαρμογης σε μετρησεις απποστασεων κατα την πλευση σε σχηματισμο. Επισης χρησιμοποιειται και κατα τον ανεφοδιασμο πολεμικων πλοιων κατα τη διαρκεια πλευσης. 
> 
> Ο τροπος λειτουργιας του ειναι ομοιος με αυτον του εξαντα. Διαθετει δυο λογαριθμικες κλιμακες και κατοπτρα στοχευσης.
>  Η μια κλιμακα χρησιμοποιειται για την τοποθετηση του υψους του αντικειμενου που παρατηρειται. 
> Η αλλη κλιμακα με τις αναλογες ρυθμισεις  δινει την αποσταση σε λευγες. 
> Οι μετρησεις με διαστημομετρο ειναι εξαιρετικα ακριβεις σε αποστασεις μεχρι δυο λευγες. 
> ...





> Συγνώμη το όργανο που αναφέρεσε είναι το κλασσικό κουμπάσο???
> Ας μην τα λέμε ΠΝτικα γιατι δέν θα καταλάβει κανένας


Είναι αυτό εδώ το όργανο διεθνώς είναι γνωστό σαν stadimeter, δεν χρησιμοποιείται ούτε από το ΠΝ, πρακτικά έλυνε το τρόγωνο με γνωστό ύψος στόχου και τη γωνία. Έβαζες το ύψος στου στόχου (άλλο πλοίο, φάρος κ.λπ.) στη μία κλίμακα σκόπευες την κορυφή του (ή το οπτικό για φάρο) και μετά γυρνούσες την κινητή κλίμακα μέχρι που από το δεύτερο πρίσμα να δεις την ίσαλο του στόχου (έτσι σχημάτιζες τη γωνία), και διάβαζες την απόσταση.
NMAH2002-07044.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://americanhistory.si.edu/collec...dnumber=761617

----------


## Michael

> Την μετρηση το πρωι την εκαναν οταν ο ηλιος μεσουρανουσε,


Για την ακρίβεια το μεσημέρι... Το καλό όταν μεσουρανεί ο ήλιος είναι πως μπορείς να πάρεις και πλάτος και άρα να χαράξεις ευθεία θέσεως στον χάρτη απεριορίστου μήκους, ενώ με την ευθεία μαρκ και τις άλλες δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις. Επίσης το πλάτος είναι σημαντικό και για να δούν αν έχουν υπερβεί τον παράλληλο ασφαλέιας.
Επίσης, όταν μεσουρανεί ο ήλιος αλλάζει πιο αργά το ύψος του και άρα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη άνεση στην λήψη της παρατήρησης και με μικρότερη πιθανότητα σφάλματος.
Πλάτος μπορεί να ευρεθεί και με τον πολικό και μάλιστα με σχετικά απλό υπολογισμό.




> Τωρα τι γινοταν στις τρικυμιες και στις συννεφιες θα σας γελασω και δεν το θελω:?:.Καποιος αλλος φιλος ισως μπορει να βοηθησει.


Στις τρικυμίες κάθεσαι στο μέσο του βαποριού με ανοικτά τα πόδια για καλύτερη ισορροπία και να μην αλλάζει το ύψος του παρατηρητή. Αν έχεις το παρατηρούμενο σώμα κοντά στο διάμηκες τότε τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα...
Στην συννεφιά κάνανε πλου εξ αναμετρήσεως και την στήνανε με τον εξάντα μήπως και δουν κανένα άνοιγμα στον ουρανό έστω και για λίγο...
Εναλλάκτικά εφαρμόζονταν οι λοιπές μεθόδοι για την εύρεση στίγματος ή ευθείας ή... περιοχής θέσεως (μέτρηση βάθους, καιρός, θαλάσσια φαινόμενα, θερμοκρασία θάλσσας κλπ ή ακτοπλοία αν ηταν εφικτή). Στις μέρες μας βέβαια υπάρχει και η ηλεκτρονική ναυτιλία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως πάντα κατατοπιστικός ο Michael.
Ειδικότερα στα ιστιοφόρα ήταν μία από τις υποχρεώσεις του καπετάνιου (για παράδειγμα όπως σήμερα να κυβερνά αυτοπροσώπως το πλοίο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνια)  λίγο πριν το μεσημέρι να ανεβαίνει στην γέφυρα με τον εξάντα του όπως και ο υποπλοίαρχος με τον δικό του και αν ο ν το εποτρέπουν οι συνθήκες να παίρνει το ύψος του ηλίου και να βρίσκει τη στιγμή που μεσουρανεί (δηλαδή διέρχεται από τον τοπικό ουράνιο μεσημβρηνό, για αυτό ονομάζεται "μεσημβρινή διάβαση"). Την ώρα της μεσημβρινής διάβασης χτυπούσε η καμπάνα του πλοίου οχτώ φορές και άλλαζαν οι βάρδιες*. Μετά με την επίβλεψη του πλοιάρχου προσδιοριζόταν το πλάτος και διορθώνονταν οι ανετρήσεις. Σήμερα παρόλο που έχουμε περισσότερα και ακριβέστερα όργανα για του υπολογισμό του στίγματος, που ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει ρολόι ακριβείας που δεν χρειάζεται καν κούρδισμα, που τα πλοία χρησιμοποιούν ώρα ζώνης και όχι ηλιακή έχει παραμείνει να σημειώνεται στο ημερολόγιο το μεσημβρινό στίγμα και από μεσημέρι σε μεσημέρι να σημειώνονται τα μίλια του ημερήσιο πλού, δηλαδή σαν να αρχίζει και να τελειώνει η μέρα στο πλοίο με τη μεσημβρινή διάβαση.

Με το ύψος του ηλίου κατά τη μεσημβρινή διάβαση μπορεί να βρεθεί το πλάτος με ακρίβεια και εύκολα, αφού δεν χρειλαζεται να επιλυθέι το σφαιρικό τρίγωνο μεταξύ της γήινης προβολής του  άστρου (του σημείου της γης που βλέπουμε το άστρο στο ζενίθ), του πόλου και της θέσης μας αφού ο ήλιος περνά από το μεσημβρινό τότε ο πόλος, η γήινη προβολή κα η θέση είναι στην ίδια στο μέγιστο κύκλο του τοπικού μεσημβρινού. Έτσι το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να προσθέσει αλγεβρικά κάποιος τη ζενιθία γωνία (που ως γνωστό προκύπτει αν αφαιρέσουμε από τις 90° το ύψος που βρήκαμε) με την κλίση του ήλιου που βρίσκουμε στο αλμανάκ.

Για παράδειγμα έστω ότι ταξιδέουμε σε άνα ιστιοφόρα προς τα νησιά της Καραιβικής, προχτές (9-10-2009) μετρήσαμε τη μεσημβρινή διάβαση στις 12:06:34 τοπική ώρα (ώρα ζώνης GMT-4) δηλαδή 16:06:34 ώρα Γκρήνουιτς, μετρήσαμε το ύψος του ηλίου κατά τη διάβαση 66° 08,8'. Από το αλαμνάκ βρίσκουμε ότι στις 16:00 GMT η κλίση d (από το declination) είναι 6° 29,1' S (δηλαδή είναι νότια του ουράνιου ισημερινού ΄πως το περιμένουμε αφού είμαστε στο φθινόπωρο) με παρεμβολή βρίσκουμε την κλίση στις 16:06:38 να είναι 6° 29,2' S (μπορούσαμε κα να μην το κάνουμε). Αφού από την αναμέτρηση ξέρουμε ότι είμαστε στο βόρειο ημισφαίριο και η κλίση είναι νότια τότε είναι ετερόσημη με τη ζενιθία γωνία οπότε Ζενιθία γωνία: 90°-66° 08,8'=23° 51,5', αφού η η κλίση είναι νότια την αφαιρούμε 23° 51,5'-6° 29,2'=17° 22,3' , οπότε είμαστε στον παράλληλο 17° 22' Β. 
Παλιότερα που δεν υπήρχαν τόσα μέσα ναυσιπλοΐας τα πλοία έπλεαν κατά μήκος των παραλλήλων δηλαδή έφταναν στον παράλληλο του προορισμού και τον ακολουθούσαν μέχρι να φτάσουν οπότε με τη μεσημβρινή διάβαση έβρισκαν αν ήταν στη σωστή πορεία. Αλλά μπορούμε να βρούμε και χοντρικά το μήκος αν δούμε στο αλμανάκ την ώρα της μεσημβρινής διάβασης στο μεσημβρινού του Γκρίνουϊτς που είναι για τις 9-10 11:47 GMT to αφαιρέσουμε (ή προσθέσουμε αν είμαστε ανατολικά του Γκρίνουϊτς) από την ώρα που μετρήσαμε τη μεσημβρινή διάβαση 16:06-11:47=4h 19' και το πολλαπλασιάσουμε επί 15° 15*4h 19'=64° 45', γ5α να βρούμε το μήκος με ακρίβεια θα πρέπει ν βάλουμε και δευτερόλεπτα και να υπολογίσουμε και την εξίσωση του χρόνου αλλά και με ακρίβεια λεπτού η ακρίβεια είναι ικανοποιητική.
sight-1.jpg

*Για να ορίζεται  χρόνος στο βαπόρι χτυπούσε η καμπάνα το πλοίου. Μία φορά στο πρώτο μισάωρο της τετραωρίας, δύο στην πρώτη ώρα, τρέις στο πρώτο μισάωρο και έτσι οχτώ φορές στο τέλος της τετραωρίας οπότε άλλαζαν οι βάρδιες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και αναφέρθηκε η ευθεία Μαρκ ας μπουμε κάτι και για αυτή, μια και είναι μια από τις πιο αξιόπιστες μεθόδους για να βρούμε ευθεία θέσης* με τον εξάντα.

Πήρε το όνομα της από το Γάλλο ναύαρχο Marcq Saint Hilaire. Βασ ίζεται στη αρχή ότι στη γεωγραφική θέση ενός ουρανίου σώματος το βλέπουμε στο ζενίθ (ακριβώς από πάνω μας) όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από τη θέση αυτή το βλέπουμε σε διαφορετική γωνία από τον ορίζοντα.Αν είχαμε ένα παγκόσμιο χάρτη θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε τη θέση μας χαράζοντας την ευθεία μέχρι τη γεωγραφική θέση. Επειδή αυτό πρακτικά δεν γίνεται βρίσκουμε το ύψος ενός ουρανίου σώματος με τον εξάντα, και το συγκρίνουμε με το ΄ψος του ουρανίου σώματος που θα βρίσκαμε από μια υποθετική θέση (ΑΡ) ας πούμε από τη θέση αναμετρήσεως, η διαφορά (σε πρώτα λεπτά) από το ύψος που βρήκαμε είναι η απόσταση της ευθείας θέσης από την υποθετική θέση και η ευθεία θέσης είναι κάθετη στο αζιμούθιο του ουρανίου σώματος.

Ας το δούμε με ένα παράδειγμα για να δούμε πιο παραστατικά. Στις 22-9-2009 (πριν μια εβδομάδα) με τη φαντασία μας είμαστε στην γέφυρα ενός λίμπερτυ και ταξιδεύουμε για Πάναμα, έχουμε αφήσει την ορθοδρομία πριν από το Γιβραλτάρ πριν 9 ώρες στο στίγμα 18° 40' Β 63*°* 28' Δ και ταξιδέουμε λοξοδρομικά σε πορέια 240° με ταχύτητα 8 κόμβων το στίγμα από λοξοδρομία είναι 18° 03' Β 64*°* 33' Δ. Ανεβαίνουμε στην κόντρα γέφυρα όταν μπορούμε να δουμε τον ορίζοντα στο λεγόμενο ναυτικό λυκόφως και στις 5:55  πάιρνουμε το ύψος του ¶στρου Προκύων (Procyon) 30° 00'.
Sight.jpg

Επειδή το βαόρι είναι φορτωμένο βρίσκουμε από το σχέδιο του βαποριού ότι η κόντρα γέφυρα από τη θάλασσα απέχει 37 πόδια και το μάτι μας είναι 5 πόδια τότε πήραμε το ύψος από 42 πόδια. Από τους πίνακες στο Αλμανάκ βρίσκουμε ότι πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε 6,3' απ΄το ύψος:

 30° 00'
-       6,3'
_________
29°  53,7'

Λόγω διάθλασης πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε 1,7' οπότε:

 29°  53,7'
-        1,7'
__________
 29°  52,0'
Οπότε Ηο= 29°  52,0'

Για να βρούμε το ύψος στην ΑΡ θα μπορούσαμε να με δεδομένα την τοπική ωρική γωνία (LHA) , την απόκλιση (dec) του ουρανίου σώματος και τις συντεταγμένες της ΑΡ να βρούμε το ύψος (Hc) από τον τύπο 
Sin(Hc) = Sin(lat) * Sin(dec) + Cos(lat) * Cos(dec) Cos(LHA)

και το αζιμούθιο από τον τύπο


   Tan(Z) = Sin(LHA)                 / [Sin(lat) * cos(LHA) - Cos(lat) * Tan(dec)  ]


Επειδή κάποιοι καλοί άνθρωποι έχουν κάνει τις πράξεις πριν από εμάς και έχουν φτιάξει πίνακες με τα αποτελέσματα θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τους πίνακες ΗΟ249.
Στους πίνακες αυτούς δίνονται τα ύψη και τα αζιμούθια χαρακτηριστικών αστεριών για κάθε ακέραια μοίρα γεωγραφικού πλάτους (Lat) και κάθε ακέραια μοίρα τοπικής ωρικής γωνίας του Εαρινού σημείου (LHA Aries). Οπότε θα πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ΑΡ ώστε να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε εύκολα τους πίνακες. Οπότε διαλέγουμε για πλάτος της ΑΡ τον πλησιέστερο ακέραιο στο στίγμα αναμετρήσεως οπότε 18° 00' Β.

Αφού είμαστε στη γώνη -4h από το Γκρίνουϊτς πήραμε το ύψος την ώρα Γκρήνπυιτς 9:55:00 ανοίγουμε το Αλμανάκ στη σελίδα της 22-12-2009 
Almanac22122009.JPG

Βρίκουμε ότι με παρεμβολή ανάμεσα στη γωνία για την ώρα Γκρήνουιτς 9 και ώρα 10 ότι η ώρική γωνία του Γκρίνουϊτς του εαρινού σημείου (GHA Aries) είναι 239° 50.4'. Επειδή είμαστε σε δυτικό μήκος θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε το μήκος από τη γωνία αυτή για να βρούμε την τοπική οπότε διαλέγουμε μήκος της ΑΡ που να έχει τόσες μοίρες όση το στίγμα αναμετρήσεως (64°) και τόσα πρώτα ώστε αν αφαιρεθεί από τη γωνία να μας δώσει ακέραιες μοίρες ώστε να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τους πίνακες. 
Οπότε ΑΡ 18° 00' Β 64° 50, 4' Δ δεν απέχει περισσότερα από 30' από το στίγμα αναμετρήσεως άρα μας δίνει ικανοποιητική ακρίβεια.

239° 50.4'
-64° 50, 4'
________
175° 00'    
LHA Aries 175° 00'  

Πάμε στον πρώτο τόμο της έκδοσης ΗΟ249 και ανοίγουμε στη σελίδα για πλάτος 18° ψάχνοντας τη γωνία 175° βρίσκουμε ότι ο Procyon έχει ύψος στην ΑΡ Hc= 30° 04' και αζιμούθιο Z= 266°
249.JPG


Αφαιρούμε από το ύψος που μετρήσαμε:
Ho-Hc:
 29°  52,0'
-30° 04'
________
-00   12'  
και αφού είναι αρνητικό η ευθεία θέσης είναι στην αντιθετη φορά από το αζιμούθιο του αστεριού 266°-180°= 86°

  Παίρνουμεαπό την ΑΡ ευθεία με αυτή τη γωνία και μετράμε πάνω σε αυτή 12' (ναυτικά μίλια) και εκεί φέρνουμε κάθετη αυτή είναι η ευθεία θέσης αν βρούμε και άλλη μία ή δύο μπορούμε να έχουμε στίγμα. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και παραδείγματα μπορείτε να δείτε σε αυτό το θέμα.
lop.jpg


*Ευθεία θέσης είναι η ευθεία σε ένα σημείο της οποίας είναι η θέση μας προφανώς η τομή δύο ή περισσότερων ευθειών θέσης μας δίνει το στίγμα μας.

----------


## Ellinis

Παναγιώτη, σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την όμορφη και χρήσιμη παρουσίαση. 
Καλή Χρονιά και το 2010 να τα κανονίσουμε να κάνουμε και "ζωντανές" επιδείξεις τον οργάνων. Και γιατί όχι, από τη γέφυρα του HELLAS LIBERTY.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

:shock:
Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω αυτό το θέμα!!
Γειά σου Παναγιώτη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σίγουρα δεν το βλέπουν πολλοί μια και δύο μήνες τώρα δεν πρόσεξε τα δύο λάθη στην απάντηση για την ευθεία Μαρκ . Το ένα ότι δεν έχει γίνει διόρθωση για σφάλμα ένδειξης (λόγω της κατασκευής του οργάνου από πίνακα στοκουτίτου εξάντα) που έπρεπε να γράψω ότι είναι μηδέν.
Και στο φύλλο υπολογισμού στη φωτογραφία της χάραξης της ευθείας Marcq στο πεδίο 4 που υπολογίζουμε την LHA 239 - 64 = 175 και όχι 176 που γράφει το φύλλο υπολογισμού στη φωτογραφία, ευτυχώς οι οι υπόλοιποι υπολογισμοί (και στο κέιμενο) έγιναν με τη σωστή LHA δηλαδή 175 αλίωτικα η ευθέια θέσης θα έβγαινε καμια πενηνταριά ναυτικά μίλια δυτικότερα και θα ψάχναμε μήπως τηλεμεταφέρθηκε το βαόρι λόγω κάποιου φαινομένου του τροιγώου των Βερμούδων :Wink:  :Razz: .

Αντίθετα η ευθεία θέσης που χαράξαμε είναι λογική και η μετατόπιση προς τα δυτικά σε σχέση με το στίγμα από αναμέτρηση (DR) μια και όπως φαίνεται από τις πράσινες γραμμές στον πλοηγικό χάρτη (routeing chart) στην περιοχή το ρεύμα έχει δυτική κατεύθυνση και ταχύτητα 0,4 κόμβους που δεν το είχαμε λάβει υπόψη στον υπολογισμό του στίγματος από αναμέτρηση αν και θα έπρεπε  :Sad: 
current.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Δεν μπορεί να μεταφερθεί κάπου αλλού;;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

gyro3.gif
Το παλινώριο (ή διόπτρα στην "επίσημη" ορολογία) είναι ένα ναυτικό όργανο χρήσιμο στην ακτοπλοΐα  αλλά μπορέι να χρησιμεύσει στον προσδιορισμό του σφάλματος της πυξίδας, ή στην αποφυγή συγκρούσεων στη θάλασσα.

Το παλινώριο τοποθετείται πάνω στην διοπτήρια μαγνητική πυξίδα (προφανώς για αυτό το λόγο λεγόταν έτσι στα παλιά πλοία που είχαν τέτοια) ή στον επαναλήπτη* της γυροσκοπικής πυξίδας στην κόντρα γέφυρα ή στη βαρδιόλα όπως βλέπουμε στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες (επαναλήπτης γυροσκοπικής πυξίδας πριν και μετά την τοποθέτηση του παλινώριου):
gyro_1.JPG
gyro_2.JPG

Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για την λήψη διοπτεύσεων (αντιστοιχιών), δηλαδή της γωνίας από το βορά, χαρακτηριστικών σημείων της ακτής όπως φάροι κάβοι κ.λπ.

Βλέπουμε μέσα από τη χαραμάδα στο προσοφθάλμιο σκόπευτρο (αυτό στο οποία διακρίνονται δύο τρύπες στην παραπάνω φωτογραφίες) και περιστρέφουμε μέχρι να δούμε στο νήμα του αντιοφθάλμιου σκοπέυτρου το αντικείμενο του οποίου θέλουμε τη διόπτευση. Καταγράφουμε την ώρα που πήρμε τη διόπτευση, και διαβάζουμε την ένδειξη της γωνίας από το βορά στην πυξίδα από τη γωνία που σχηματίζει η ευθεία των δύο σκοπεύτρων, που υλοποιείται με χαραγή πάνω στο παλινώριο. Υπάρχει ένα καθρεφτάκι κάτω από το νήμα ώστε να βλέπουμε τυτόχρονα το ανεμολόγιο της πυξίδας.
Αν ήμασταν σε παλίο βαπόρι χωρίς γυροσκοπική πυξίδα θα έπρεπε να εφαρμόσουμε τις διορθώσεις της μαγνητικής πυξίδας

Είναι προφανές ότι με δύο η περισσότερες διοπτεύσεις μπορούμε να βρούμε το στίγμα μας όπως στην παρακάτω εικόνα με τις διοπτεύσεις των φάρων του Σαν Τζώρτζη και της Ζούρβας της Ύδρας:
2bearings.jpg

Οι περισσότεροι θα έχουν ακούσει το στίχο του Καβαδία στο "Σταυρό του Νότου":
"Το άλφα του Κενταύρου μια νυχτιά
με το παλινώριο πήρα κάτου"
Οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε ότι βρήκε το αζιμούθιο (τη γωνία από το ουράνιο σώμα αυτό. Αυτό είναι πολλές φορές χρήσιμο προκειμένου να βρούμε το σφάλμα της πυξίδας ακόμα και της γυροσκοπικής μια και οι γυροσκοπικές πυξίδες έχουν σφάλματα.
Έτσι αν έχουμε ένα ακριβές στίγμα ώστε να έχουμε την τοπική ωρική γωνία (LHA) ενός ουράνιου σώματος, βρίσκουμε την απόκλιση (dec) και με το γεωγραφικό πλάτος (lat) μπορούμε να βρούμε το θεωρητικό αζιμούθιο (Ζ) από τον τύπο:
Tan(Z) = Sin(LHA)                 / [Sin(lat) * cos(LHA) - Cos(lat) * Tan(dec)  ]
ή από τις εκδόσεις HO229 ή ΗΟ249.
Έτσι μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το αζιμούθιο που μετρήσαμε με το θεωρητικό και να βρούμε το σφάλμα της πυξίδας.

Στα παλιά βαπόρια μπορούσαν να πάρουν αζιμούθιο μόνο όταν ένα ουράνιο σώμα ανέτελε ή έδυε. Σήμερα μπορούμε με το καθρεφτάκι που διακρίνεται στη φωτογραφία παραπάνω στο αντιοφθάλμιο σκόπευτρο (αυτό με το νήμα) να πάρουμε αζιμούθιο ενός ουράνιου σώματος ακόμα κι όταν είναι σε ύψος από τον ορίζοντα.
Στη φωτογραφία παραπάνω βλέπουμε και ένα μικρό καθρέφτη  στην κάθετο από τα δύο άλλα σκόπευτρα και πίσω από το νήμα διακρίνεται κι ένα άλλο εξάρτημα που περιέχει ένα πρίσμα. Αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται για τον υπολογισμο του αζιμουθίου του ηλίου χωρίς να βλάψουμε τα μάτια μας. Ο στρέφουμε το πρίσμα προς τον ήλιο και λόγω της κατασκευής του εξαρτήματος με το πρίσμα όταν είναι στην ευθεία του ηλίου περνά φως από μια χαραμάδα προς το μικρό καθρεφτάκι το οποίο το στρίβουμε ώστε να δούμε τη φωτεινή γραμμή από τη χαραμάδα στο ανεμολόγιο της πυξίδας, ώστε να βρούμε το αζιμούθιο του ηλίου.


Επίσης μπορούμε να πάρουμε διοπτεύσεις ενός άλλου πλοίου ώστε να βρούμε αν θα συγκρουστούμε. Αν οι διαδοχικές γωνίες μικραίνουν τότε το άλλο πλόιο θα περάσει από την πλώρη μας, αν μεγαλώνουν θα περάσει από την πρύμη μας, αν μένουν σταθερές υπάρχει κίνδυνος σύγκρουσης.
motion.gif

Στα πλοίαου δεν είχαν γυροσκοπικές πυξίδες ή μαγνητική πυξίδα στην κόντρα γέφυρα ή τη βαρδιόλα χρησιμοποιούσαν το ταξίμετρο (pelorus στα αγγλικά) που έμοιαζε με το παλινώριο αλλά είχε σταθερό δίσκο που είχε το μηδέν σε παράλληλο ον άξονα του βαποριού στην κατεύθυνση της πλώρης. έτσι έπαιρναν σχετικές διοπτεύσεις και προσθέτοντας την πορίεα του πλοίο έβρισκαν τη διόπτευση.
Επίσης στα μικρά σκάφη που δεν έχουν δέυτερη πυξίδα ή γυροσκοπική πυξίδα χρησιμοποιούνται φορητ΄ς μαγνητικές πυξίδες διοπτεύσεως σαν αυτή παρακάτω:

----------


## tntpeter

*Διόπτρα επιγείων*
Η διόπτρα αυτή χρησιμεύει για να παρατηρούμε αντικείμενα που  βρίσκονται πάνω στη Γη.  
Η μόνη διαφορά της από την αστρονομική διόπτρα είναι ένα  ανορθωτικό σύστημα κατάλληλα τοποθετημένο μεταξύ αντικειμενικού και  προσοφθάλμιου συστήματος, έτσι που το τελικό είδωλο να είναι ορθό.  
Το ανορθωτικό σύστημα αποτελείται από έναν ή δύο συγκλίνοντες  φακούς.  
*
Διόπτρα του Γαλιλαίου*
Τη διόπτρα αυτή κατασκεύασε πρώτος ο Γαλιλαίος το 1610. Το  αντικειμενικό σύστημα αποτελείται από ένα συγκλίνοντα φακό.  
Ο προσοφθάλμιος όμως είναι αποκλίνων φακός. Το τελικό είδωλο  είναι ορθό. Εάν συνδυάσουμε δύο τέτοιες διόπτρες σε ζεύγος,  πραγματοποιούμε τη διόπτρα θεάτρου. Έχει μικρή μεγέθυνση και μικρό οπτικό πεδίο. Σήμερα  χρησιμοποιείται ως διόπτρα θεάτρου μόνο.  
*
Πρισματική  διόπτρα (κιάλια)*
Είναι τροποποιημένη διόπτρα επιγείων.  
Με ένα ζεύγος από γυάλινα πρίσματα ολικής ανάκλασης, τοποθετημένα  μεταξύ προσοφθάλμιου και αντικειμενικού συστήματος, η διόπτρα αυτή  επιτρέπει μεγάλη μεγέθυνση, οικονομία χώρου και ευρύτητα οπτικού πεδίου.   
Χρησιμοποιείται για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς, στη ναυσιπλοΐα κ.λ.π.

ΥΓ.
Το πρωτόμπαρκος τώρα το είδα... καλό!

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετική δουλειά Παναγιώτη! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ μιας και έλυσες και πολλές απορίες που είχα.

----------


## ARGYTEO

Οι γνώσεις όταν μοιράζονται αποκτούν μεγαλύτερη αξία.
Σ΄ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> Οι γνώσεις όταν μοιράζονται αποκτούν μεγαλύτερη αξία.
> Σ΄ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό!!!!


Αυτό είναι το σχόλιο που προσυπογράφω. Ευχαρισιτούμε Παναγιώτη για τη ποιότητα και την υπομονή σου.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι οι ταχύτητες των βαποριών μετριούνται σε κόμβους δηλαδή σε κόμπους αλλά το λέμε στην καθαρεύουσα, το ίδιο και στα αγγλικά πάλι σε κόμπους (knots) μετριέται η ταχύτητα. Το ναυτικό όργανο που θα δούμε οδήγησε να λέγεται το ένα ναυτικό μίλι την ώρα ένας κόμβος.

Οι ναυτικοί πρπει να ξέρουν την ταχύτητα του βαποριού έτσι ώστε να βρίσκουν το στίγμα με αναμέτρηση. Δηλαδή αν ξέρουν την ταχύτητα με την οποία πλέουν πολλαπλασιάζοντας με το χρόνο που πέρασε  από το τελευταίο στίγμα βρίσκουν την απόσταση από αυτό και αν ακολουθούν σταθερή πορεία να χαράξουν να βρούν το στίγμα από αναμέτρηση. 

Η λέξη παρκέτα ή μπαρκέτα προέρχεται από την ιταλική λέξη barchetta που σημαίνει βαρκάκι, ο αγγλικός όρος log σημαίνει στα αγγλικά κούτσουρο, ξύλο (αρχικά λεγόταν log ship). ήταν ένα ξύλο με σχήμα τεταρτοκυκλίου που δεμένο με το παρκετόσχοινο ριχνόταν στη θάλασσα. Αφού το πλοίο προχωρούσε και η παρκέτα έμενε πίσω, ένας ναύτης γύριζε το μινούτο δηλαδή μία κλεψύδρα και άλλος μετρούσε πόσοι από τους κόμπους που ήταν δεμένοι στο παρκετόσχοινο πέρασαν. Οι κόμποι ήταν δεμένοι σε αποστάσεις ώστε να απέχουν το ίδιο κλάσμα του ναυτικού μιλίου με το κλάσμα της ώρας που μετρούσε το μινούτο. Δηλαδή αν το μινούτο (όπως λέει η λέξη) κρατούσε ένα λεπτό (1/60 της ώρας) οι κόμποι ήταν κάθε 1852/60=30,87 m. Αν μέχρι να αδειάσει τ μινούτο είχαν περάσει για παράδειγμα τέσσερις κόμποι ο ναύτης φώναζε όταν άδειαζε η κλαψύδρα "τέσσερις κόμποι" οπότε αν σε ένα λεπτό διάνυσαν 4/60 του ναυτικού μιλίου σε μια ώρα θα διένυαν τέσσερα ναυτικά μίλια, οπότε από αυτή τη διαδικασία έμεινα το ένα ναυτικό μίλι την έωρα να λέγεται "ένας κόμβος". 
Το μινούτο δεν κρατούσε πάντα ένα λεπτό Οι Εγγλέζοι επειδή μετρούσαν μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1960 το ναυτικό μίλι σαν 6.080 πόδια (1853,2 m) χρησιμοποιούσαν κλεψύδρα διάρκειας 28 δευτερολέπτων και οι κόμποι ήταν σε αποστάσεις  6.080*(28/3600)= 47 πόδια και 3 ίντσες=14,4 m. Όταν μεγάλωσαν οι ταχύτητες των βαποριών χρησιμοποιούσαν κλεψύδρα με διάρκεια 14 δευτερόλεπτα.
Log-1.jpg
1. Παρκετόχοινο
2. Παρκέτα
3. Μινούτο
Πηγή σχεδίου Manual of Elementary Seamanship, D Wilson Barker
Logkit.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Logkit.jpg

Μια και τα φυσικά σχοινιά που είχαν τότε μάζευαν και άνοιγαν με το νερό (όπως τα ρούχα) το παρκετόσχοινο πρέπει να το κρατούσαν βρεγμένο για να μην αλλάζει το μήκος.

Όταν μεγάλωσαν αρκετά οι ταχύτητες των πλοίων (ιδιαίτερα με την είσοδο του ατμού) άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούνται τα μηχανικά δρομόμετρα.
Σε αυτά η παρκέτα είχε το σχήμα μιας μικρής προπέλας. Η έλικα έχει συγκεκριμένο βήμα δηλαδή σε μια περιστροφή διανύει συγκεκριμένη απόσταση. Αν μπορούσαμε να βρούμε πόσες περιστροφές κάνει μια έλικα που αφήνουμε να περιστραφεί πίσω από το καράβι και πολλαπλασιάζαμε τις περιστροφές με το βήμα θα ξέραμε την απόσταση που διανύσαμε σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο άρα την ταχύτητα. 

Έτσι το παρκετόσχοινο έχει ειδική κατασκευή για να μην κάνε βερίνες  (συστροφές) και μεταφέρει τοις περιστροφές της παρκέτας στο δείκτη στην πρύμη που μετατρέπει τις περιστροφες  σε μίλια (και πολλαπλάσια τους). Ο μεταλλικός τροχός που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες έχει σκοπό να μην μπλέκεται το παρκετόσχοινο. Με ένα σύστημα γεννήτριας στο μηχανισμό του δείκτη και ηλεκτροκινητήρα σε αντίστοιχο όργανο στη γέφυρα που το κινούσε το ρεύμα της γεννήτριας μπορούσε να μεταφέρεται η ένδειξη στη γέφυρα. Αν και όπως μας λέει στη "Βάρδια" ο Καββαδιας ακόμα και μετά το πόλεμο έστελναν άνθρωπο στην πρύμη "να δεί τα μίλια" ναδει δηλαδή την παρκέτα.
log-2.jpg
log-3.jpg
log-5.jpg

Στα αγγλικά το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου λέγεται log book αυτό έχει ξεμέινει από την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων που έγραφαν τα μετρήματα με την παρκέτα και την πορέια σε ένα βιβλίαο ώστε να μπορο΄πυν να βγάλουν το στίγμα με αναμέτρηση. Με τα χρόνια άρχισαν να γράφονται και άλλα στοιχεία για να πάρει τη μορφή που έχει σήμερα. δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν προέρχεται από το ίδιο αλλά και οι υπολογιστές τα δίκτυα και οι ιστοσελίδες έχουν log που καταγράφονται οι ενέργειες που έγιναν από τους χρήστες η κίνηση δεδομένων κ.λπ. αν προέρχεται από το log book τότε ένας όρος που ξεκίνησε με ένα ξύλινο ναυτικό όργανο από την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων έφτασε μέχρι την εποχή των υπολογιστών.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα είδαμε πως μετρούσαν την ταχύτητα των βαποριών ας δούμε το σήμερα για να καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά.

Σήμερα στα περισσότερα η ταχύτητα μετριέται με όργανα που βασίζονται στο φαινόμενο Ντόπλερ (Doppler) σύμφωνα με αυτό η συχνότητα ενός κύματος αλλάζει αν κινείται η πηγή του κύματος ή αν κινείται ο δέκτης και μάλιστα η αλαγή είνα συνάρτηση της ταχύτητας. Έτσι αν εκπέμψει κάποιος ένα ήχο προς το βυθό η και μετρήσει τη συχνότητα της ηχώς που θα λάβει μπορεί με τη διαφορά να μετρήσει την ταχύτητά του.

Έτσι τοποθετείται στη γάστρα, σε θέση που να μήν μπορεί αν πάθει ζημιά, ένας πομπός και δέκτης ηχητικών κυμάτων.
log-9.JPG
όπως φαίνεται από έξω
log-8.JPG
και από μέσα

Και η ταχύτητα που μετριέται μπορεί να μεταφερθεί ηλεκτρονικά σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο του βαποριού στη γέφυρα, στο κοντρολ ρουμ, στην καμπίνα του καπετάνιου κ.λπ. Και μάλιστα με ακρίβεια και με ένδειξη αν η ταχύτητα είναι πρόσω ή ανάποδα. 
log-7.jpg
log-6.JPG

Παλιότερα υπήρχε και ένα σύστημα που χρησιμοποιόυσε σωλήνα pitot δηλαδή ένα σωλήνα με δύο μανόμετρα ένα κατακόρυφο που μετρούσε την στατική πίεση του νερού πάνω από αυτό και ένα οριζόντιο που μετρούσε την πρώτη και την δυναμική πίεση από την κίνηση του πλοίου με τη διαφορά των δύο πιέσεων υπολογίζεται η ταχύτητα, αλλά τείναι να εγκαταλειφθεί λόγω της χρήσης των ντόπλερ.

Επίσης μπορεί κάποιος να υπολογίσει την ταχύτητα με το GPS με τη μεταβολή του στίγματος με το χρόνο. Όμως μπαίνουν τα σφάλματα του GPS στον υπολογισμό που μπορεί να δώσουν και εντελώς πλασματικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## manolis_creta

Παναγιωτη εισαι φοβερος !! :Very Happy:

----------


## sv1xv

> δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν προέρχεται από το ίδιο αλλά και οι υπολογιστές τα δίκτυα και οι ιστοσελίδες έχουν log που καταγράφονται οι ενέργειες που έγιναν από τους χρήστες η κίνηση δεδομένων κ.λπ. αν προέρχεται από το log book τότε ένας όρος που ξεκίνησε με ένα ξύλινο ναυτικό όργανο από την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων έφτασε μέχρι την εποχή των υπολογιστών.


Ναι, έτσι είναι. Μάλιστα και η πρόσφατη παλαβομάρα που λέγεται "blog" είναι σύντμηση του "web log" και έχει την ίδια προέλευση. Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφική σου περιήγηση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη Βάρδια του Ν. Καββαδία διαβάζουμε (σελ 38 της ΙΔ' έκδοσης):
"-Ήρθα για την αντιστοιχία τον έκοψε ο ασυρματιστής.
-Ναι πάμε. Το 'χεις κοιτάξει το ραδιογωνίομετρο;
-Ναι. Παλιό σύστημα, μα κάνει τη δουλειά του. Μπήκανε στο charter room.
-Διαμαντή κάτσε στο μπούσουλα και θα σε φωνάξω.
Ο μικρόςέβγαλε την γριζόλα και την απόθεσε χάμω. καθώς έσκυψε , το μούτρο του φωτίστηκε από την πυξίδα. Αξούριστο κι αδυνατισμένο· τραβηγμένο. 
-Μισή κάρτα δεξιά, γλυκά γλυκά.
-Ήρθε , είπε ο Διαμαντής.
-¶λλη μισή. Να 'ρθει γραιγοτραμουντάνα.
-Γραιγοτραμουντάνα, απάντησε ο τιμονιέρης.
-Τώρα γραμμή.
-Γραμμή, ξανάπε ο τιμονιέρης.
-Και τώρα, Διαμαντή, κατέβα καιπες εκείνου του κόπρου του μπάρμπα σου πως κόψαμε δρόμοκαι πήραμε αντιστοιχία."

Όπως είδαμε εδώ με την αντιστοιχία βρίσκουμε την διόπτευση (τη γωνία με από το βορά) ενός χαρακτηριστικού αντικειμένου της ακτής. Εδώ όμως δεν χρησιμοποίησαν το παλινώριο αλλά με το ραδιογωνιόμετρο. εδώ μας έδειξε στην φωτογραφία παρακάτω ο μαστρο Κώστας το chart room του Hellas Liberty όπου βλέπουμε το ραδιογωνιόμετρο πάνω από το το τραπέζι (chart table).
IMG_0738.JPG
Με το ραδιογωνίομετρο έπιαναν το σήμα ενός ραδιοφάρου (συνηθως σστην ίδια θέση με έναν κανονικό φάρο ή καραβοφάναρο). Ο ραδιοφάρος εκπέμπει ένα ραδιοφωνικό σήμα (ένα γράμμα του κώδικα μορς ώστε να ξέρει ο ναυτικός ποιος φάρος είναι). Περιστρέφοντας με την ρόδα στο κάτω μέρος του ραδιογωνιόμετρου την περιστρεφόμενη κεραία του ραδιογωνίομετρου σαν αυτή στηις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες (ή δέυτερη ανήκει στο Hellas Liberty) έβρισκαν την γωνία της κεραίας στην οποία το σήμα ήταν πιο δυνατό (όπως όταν γυρναμε την κερίτης τηλεόρασης μέχρι να κθρίσει η εικόνα), οπότε σε αυτή τη γωνία ήταν η μικρότερη απόσταση (ευθεία στο χάρτη για αποστάσεις μέχρι 1° και μέγιστος κύκλος δηλαδή ορθοδρομία για μεγαλύτερες). Και διάβαζαν στοδέικτη του ραδιογωνιόμετρου τη γωνία της κεραίας
Οπότε έτσι βρίσκουμε την κατεύθυνση στην οποία βρίσκεται ο ραδιοφάρος.
rdf3.jpg
rdf4.jpg

Ξέροντας την κατεύθυνση αυτή και αν ο ραδιοφάρος βρίσκεται προς τον προορισμό μας τότε ξέρουμε ποιά είναι η κατεύθυνση που πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε για να φτάσουμε. Ενδεχομένως αυτό έκαναν στο απόσπασμα του Καββαδία μια που δίνει ο γραμματικός ενολές για να διορθώσουν την πορεία, οπότε η η πορεία τους ήταν μια κάρτα (μισή και μισή) δηλαδή 11,25° αριστερότερα από τον ραδιοφάρο που έδειχνε τον προορισμό. Δηλαδή έπλεεαν με πορεία 11,25° ενώ ο ραδιοφάρος ήταν στις 22,5° (γραιγοτραμουντάνα).

Όπως και με τους φάρους κάθε αντιστοιχία είναι μια ευθεία θέσεως οπότε με τρείς αντιστοιχίες μπορεί να βρεθέι το στίγμα του πλοίου παρακάτω βλλέπουμε πως έβγαζε το στίγμα ένα βαπόρι από τους ραδιοφάρους στα καραβοφάναρα Barnegat, Ambrose (το είδαμε εδώ) και του νησιού Fire, ταξιδεύοντας προς Νέα Υόρκη.
rdf2.jpg

Οι ραδιοφάροι και τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα αντικαταστάθηκαν από τα συτήματα LORAN, DECCA και OMEGA και σήμερα έχουν αντικατασταθεί από το GPS.

----------


## Ellinis

Για άλλη μια φορά αποκαλυπτικός και περιεκτικός! Παναγιώτη, σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ορμιδοβόλο δεν είναι ναυτικό όργανο αλλά σωστικό μέσο και μάλιστα από τα παλιότερα.

Όπως ξέρουμε για να ρίξει ένα βαπόρι ένα κάβο στη στεριά ή σε άλλο πλοίο χρησιμοποιέι το βιλάι (από το ιβιλάι που πορέρχεται από το αγγλικό heaving line) ή ορμίδιο στην επίσημη ορολογία, ένα λεπτό σχοιί μεένα βάρος στην άκρη του (ώστε να πηγαίνει μακριά) που πετιέται εκέι που θέλουμε να δεθεί ο κάβος ο οποίος είναι δεμένος σε αυτό.

Σε περιπτώσεις κινδύνου πολλές φορές χρειάζεται να στείλει το βαπόρι ένα κάβο σε άλλο βαπόρι για να το ρυμουλκήσει. Παλιότερα (ιδιαίτερα την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων που ο καιρός μπορούσε εύκολα να τα ρίξει έξω) έριχναν τα σωστικά συνεργέια από την ακτή ένα σχοινί και έστηναν μια "γέφυρα" ώστε να εγκαταλειφθεί το πλοίο είτε με μια βάρκα που δενόταν σε τροχαλία είτε (αν δεν το επέτρεπε ο καιρός)  με ένα καλάθι.
LTA-2.jpg

Για ν φτάσει το βιλάι σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις χρησιμοποιείται το ορμιδοβόλο. Στην πρώτη του μορφή είχε την μορφή όλμου (ίσως να προέρχεται και από τα κανόνια που είχαν παλίοτερα τα βαπόρια και ίσως χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για αυτό το σκοπό) . Με τον όλμο αυτό έριχναν μια βολίδα που είχε πάνω της δεμένο το βιλάι. Ένα παράδειγμα από μια υποτιθέμενη διάσωση του πληρώματος ενός ιστιοφόρου μπορούμε να δούμε στην ταινία εδώ http://www.archive.org/details/eastm...ea?start=719.5.
Αργότερα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και συστρήματα που μοίαζουν με πιστόλι ή τουφέκι.

LTA-1.jpg

Σήμερα παρόλο παρά την εξελιξη (ελικόπτερα κ.λπ.) τα βαπόρια σύμφωνα με το S.O.L.A.S. είναι υποχρεωμένα να έχουν ορμιδιοβόλο συσκευή ο Διεθνής Κώδικας Σωστικών Μέσων αναφέρει:
7.1 Ορμιδοβόλες συσκευές

 7.1.1 Κάθε ορμιδοβόλος συσκευή:

 .1 θα μπορεί να εκτοξεύει ένα σχοινί με απαρκή ακρίβεια,

 .2 θα περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον τέσσερα βλήματα που το καθένα θα μπορεί να μεταφέρει το σχοινί σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον 230 μέτρων σε ήρεμο καιρό,

 .3 θα περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον τέσσερα σχοινιά που το καθένα θα έχει αντοχή θραύσης τουλάχιστον 2 ΚΝ, και

 .4 θα έχει σύντομες οδηγίες ή διαγράμματα που θα επεξηγούν σαφώς τη χρήση της.

 7.1.2 Το βλήμα στην περίπτωση βλήματος που βάλλεται με πιστόλι ή το σύνολο του βλήματος και του σχοινιού στην περίπτωση που αποτελούν ενιαίο σύνολο θα περιέχονται σε περίβλη μα ανθεκτικό στο νερό. Επιπλέον, στην περίπτωση βλήματος που βάλλεται με πιστόλι, τα σχοινιά και τα βλήματα μαζί με τα μέσα έναυσης θα φυλάσσονται σε κιβώτιο που παρέχει προστασία από τον καιρό.

Οι συσκευές που χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα έχουν διαφορετική μορφή από όλμο ή όπλο. Πάντωτε το χρησιμοποιούμε από σταβέντο και με μία κλίση μέχρι 30°
01DSC02873.JPG
02DSC02877.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε δύο ναυτικά όργανα που είδαμε πιο πάνω από τη συλογή του Hellas Liberty

Παρκέτα
log10.jpg

Ορμιδιοβόλο
limertlta.jpgDSC00559.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

> Με το ραδιογωνίομετρο έπιαναν το σήμα ενός ραδιοφάρου (συνηθως σστην ίδια θέση με έναν κανονικό φάρο ή καραβοφάναρο).




Στη φωτογραφία βλέπετε ένα πλήρες ραδιογωνιόμετρο (φορητό βαλιτσάκι) που έχω στη συλλογή μου. Ειναι για μικρά ιστιοφόρα και περιέχει και τις μπαταρίες (8x1.5V). Η κατευθυντική κεραία είναι το μαύρο ορθογώνιο στο κάλυμμα, και περιστρέφεται αυτόματα με σερβοκινητήρα μέχρις ότου εντοπίσει την κατεύθυνση του ραδιοφάρου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω *εδώ* όταν μιλούσαμε για το παλινώριο είπαμε ότι χρησιμέυει και για να βρει κάποιος το αζιμο΄ύθιο του ηλίου ώστε να βρει τα σφάλματα της πυξίδας. 

Στη σελίδα στο Facebook για την Ημέρα του Ναυτικού (έχουμε πει σχετικά *εδώ*) ανέβηκε η συνημμένη φωτογραφία ενός ναυτικού να πάιρνει το αζιμούθιο στη δύση του ηλίου.
1017222_593405464015149_1160458920_n.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω *εδώ* όταν μιλούσαμε για το παλινώριο είπαμε ότι χρησιμέυει και για να βρει κάποιος το αζιμο΄ύθιο του ηλίου ώστε να βρει τα σφάλματα της πυξίδας. 
> 
> Στη σελίδα στο Facebook για την Ημέρα του Ναυτικού (έχουμε πει σχετικά *εδώ*) ανέβηκε η συνημμένη φωτογραφία ενός ναυτικού να πάιρνει το αζιμούθιο στη δύση του ηλίου.
> 1017222_593405464015149_1160458920_n.jpg


αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο ναυτικός της φωτογραφίας πρέπει να παίρνει στίγμα σε ακτή και όχι το ήλιο
δόξα το Θεό έχουμε άτομα στην παρέα που μπορούν να μας το διευκρινίσουν

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μα δε φαίνεται στεριά στον ορίζοντα και φάινεται καθαρά ότι σκοπεύει με το παλινώριο τον ήλιο. Οπότε δεν έχει στεριά για να πάρει αντιστοιχία οπότε προφανώς παίρνει το αζιμούθιο του ήλιου.

Στην ίδια σελίδα του facebook ανέβηκε και άλλη φωτοφγραφία της έυρεσης του αζιμουθίου του ήλιου για να βγάλουν τα σφάλματα της πυξίδας. Όπως λέει ο  Lewis Scott που ανέβασε τη φωτογραφία είναι η βραδυνή δουλειά του.
1013025_596903426998686_337077987_n.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αζιμούθιο κατα την δύση του ηλίου για να βγάλεις παραλαγη. Με τους πίνακες ABC σε 5 λεπτά εισαι έτοιμος!

----------


## george_kerkyra

Άλλη μια ερώτηση:
Τα τηλεσκόπια που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι ναυτικοί του 18ου αιώνα, γνωρίζουμε τι μεγέθυνση έδιναν;
Η ερώτηση γιατί:
Σε ναυμαχία, τα σινιάλα της ναυαρχίδας μεταδίδονταν από τα σηματοφόρα που έπλεαν εκτός γραμμής παραγωγής και οι σημαίες που χρησιμοποιούνταν δεν πρέπει να ήταν και μεγάλες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το 19ο αιώνα τα τηλεσκόπια έιχαν μεγέθυνση 10x με 12x . Επειδή τελειοποιήθηκαν το στις αρχές του 18ου αιώνα δεν ξέρω αν στις αρχές του 18ου αιώνα είχαν παρόμοιες δυνατότητες.

Όπως μπορέις να δεις *εδώ* τα πρώτα σήματα ήταν αρκετά απλά και με σημαίες μεγάλου μεγέθους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε κι ένα ναυτικό όργανο του μηχανοστασίου. Ο δυναμοδείκτης είναι ένα χρήσιμο όργανο για τον μηχανικό από την εποχή των παλινδρομικών ατμομηχανών που χρησιμοποιείται και σήμερα στις μηχανές ντίζελ.
DSC00626.jpgDSC00627.jpgDSC00629.jpg
Όπως βλέπουμε αποτελείται από ένα κύλινδρο που πάνω σε αυτόν σε ειδικό χαρτί γράφει μια γραφίδα. Τοποθετείται σε μια ειδική υποδοχή της μηχανής και η γραφίδα κινείται πάνω κάτω ανάλογα με τη μεταβολή της πίεσης του ατμού ή των αερίων της καύσης στις μηχανές ντίζελ. Ο κύλινδρος συνδείεται με το σκινάκι που βλέπουμε έτσι ώστε να περιστρέφεται ανάλογα με τις κινήσεις του εμβόλου, και αφού ο κύλινδρος έχεισταθερή διαμετρο ουσιαστικά κινέιται με την μεταβολή του όγκου. Έτσι σχηματίζεται ένα σχήμα σαν αυτό παρακάτω, το παπουτσάκι που λένε οι μηχανικοί. Με ένα ειδικό χαρακάκι ή με τη βοήθεια ενός πίνακα στο κουτί του δυναμοδείκτη βλέπει ο μηχανικός αν λειτουργεί καλά η μηχανή
προπορεία1.jpgπροπορεια2.jpg
Το σχήμα δείχνει τη μεταβολή της πίεσης σε σχέση με τον όγκο. Είναι το καρδιογράφημα της λειτουργίας της μηχανής και έτσι ο μηχανικός καταλαμβάνει αν δουλεύει σωστά η μηχανή. Μπορούμε να δούμε πως δουλεύει ο δυναμοδείκτης στο βίντεο παρακάτω (για το δυναμοδείκτη λέει με΄τα το 7ο λεπτό αλλά είναι χρήσιμο όλο το βίντεο):


Στα παλιά βαπόρια με παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές βλέπουμε να δίνεται η ιπποδύναμη ihp (indicated horse power) δηλαδή ιπποδύναμη δυναμοδείκτη. Είπαμε ότι το παπουτσάκι είναι διάγραμμα της μεταβολής της πίεσης σε σχέση με τον όγκο οπότε η επιφάνεια που περικλείεται από το παπουτσάκι είναιτο γινόμενο των δύο μεγεθών έτσι αν πάρουμε τις μονάδες (στο Διεθνές Σύστημα) Πίεση (P): N/m² ,όγκος (V): m³ τότε PxV=(N/m²)xm³=Nxm, δηλαδή δύναμη επί απόσταση, το γινόμενο δύναμη επία απόστασ είναι το έργο, οπότε η επιφάνεια που περικλείει το παπουτσάκι δείχνει το έργο που παράγει η μηχανή αν το διαιρέσουμε με το χρόνο του κύκλου της μηχανής (τον ξέρουμε από τις στροφές ή χρομομετρόντας τον κύλινδρο) έχουμε έργο στη μονάδα του χρόνου δηλαδή ισχύ οπότε έτσι μετρούσαν την ιπποδύναμη δυναμοδείκτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Ακουσα 'οτι στο Αμερικανικό Ναυτικό θα επανέλθει ο εξάντας.Φαίνεται καλά τα δορυφορικά συστήματα αλλά...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για την ακρίβεια θα αρχίσει να διδάσκεται ξανά η αστρονομική ναυτιλία στις ναυτικές ακαδημίες που είχε σταματήσει το 2006, από το 2011 μάθαιναν οι αξιωματικοί που θα ήταν αξιωματικοί ναυτιλίας. Τώρα πια θα μαθάινουν όλοι οι ναυτικοί δόκιμοι.
Η εξήγηση είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας εναλακτικός τρόπος αν αποτύχουν τα ηλεκτρονικά σύστήματα.
Περισσότερα μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε *εδώ*.

Ο εξάντας δεν καταργήθηκε ποτέ γιατί εκτός από την αστρονομική ναυτιλία χρησιμέυει και για την έυρεση οριζόντιων γωνιών στην ακτοπλοΐα όπως είδαμε στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που ανα;φέραμε στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα τη χρήση του εξάντα στην ακτοπλοΐα που είχαμε δει στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος:



> Κάτι επίσης ενδιαφέρον σχετικά με τον εξάντα, και το οποίο αν δε με απατά η μνήμη δεν πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται στο American Practical Navigator, είναι το γεγονός πως ο εξάντας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για την μέτρηση οριζόντιων γωνιών που σχηματίζωνται μεταξύ δυο καταφανών γνωστών σημείων και του πλοίου. Μάλιστα αυτή μέθοδος έχει το συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα πως με μια μόνο παρατήρηση δίνει ακριβές στίγμα απαλαγμένο πλήρως από σφάλματα που μπορεί να έχει η οποιουδήποτε είδους πυξίδα!


Ας δούμε ένα παράδειγμα. Είμαστε κοντά στο νησάκι Ilha Rata sta Ανοιχτά της Βραζιλίας *εδώ*.

Βλέπουμε στο χάρτη ότι έχει ρηχά.
pl52geotiff.jpg
Για να δούμε αν είμαστε ασφαλείς παίρνουμε τον εξάντα και μετράμε την οριζόντια γωνία(θα την πούμε Xo) μεταξύ του φάρου και του κάβου Mecaxeira. Για να την βρούμε πρέπει να βλέπουμε στο γυαλί που βλ΄πουμε τον ορίζοντα τον κάβο να έιναι στην ίδια ευθέια με τον φάρο που τον βλέπουμε στο κάτοπτρο (ή αντιθετα, όπως μας βολεύει). Και διαβάζουμε στον εξάντα την οριζόντια γωνία. Βρήκαμε την γωνία Xo να είναι 50 μοίρες.
horiz1.jpg
Πάμε τωρα στο χάρτη. Πρώτα να θυμηθούμε δυο θεωρήματα που μάθαμε στη γεωμετρία του γυμνασίου που θα τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Το άθροισμα των γωνιών ενός τριγώνου είναι 180 μοίρες. Και ότι η επίκεντρη γωνία που βάινει σε ένα τόξο κύκλου είναι διπλάσια από την εγγεγραμένη στον ίδιο κύκλο και βαίνει στο ίδιο τόξο.

Οπότε παμε στο χάρτη  και σχεδιάζουμε την  ευθεία μεταξύ του φάρου και του κάβου. Για τα φτιάξουμε τον κύκλο χρειαζόμαστε το κέντρο του αφού όπως είπαμε η εγγεγραμμένη γωνία Xo που μετρήσαμε είναι 50° η επίκεντρη θα είναι 2xXo=2x50=100°. Επίσης το τρίγωνο θα είναι ισοσκελές αφού οι δυο πλευρές του θα είναι ακτίνες κύκλου οπότε οι άλλες δύο γωνίες θα έιναι ίσες. Έτσι αφού όλες οι γωνίες έχουν αθροισμα 180° τότε οι γωνίες που ψάχνουμε θα έιναι (180°-2xXo)/2=90°-Xo για Χο=50° τότε έχουμε γωνία 90-50=40. 
Από την ευθέια που σχεδιάσαμε με ένα μοιρογνωμόνιο ή με το διπαράλληλο και το ανεμολόγιο του χάρτη σχεδιάζουμε δύο ευθέιες με γωνία 40° από την ευθεία. Το σημέιο που τέμνονται είναι το κέντρο του κύκλου. Με κέντρο αυτό και ακτίνα την απόσταση μέχρι το φάρο ή τον κάβο σχεδιάζουμε ένα κύκλο σε κάποιο σημέιο αυτού του κύκλου βρισκόμαστε (κύκλος θέσεως) προφανώς με δυο ή περισσότερους τέτοιους κύκλους  μπορούμε να βγάλουμε και στίγμα
horiz2f.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Μια που ανα;φέραμε στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα τη χρήση του εξάντα στην ακτοπλοΐα που είχαμε δει στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος:
> 
> 
> Ας δούμε ένα παράδειγμα. Είμαστε κοντά στο νησάκι Ilha Rata sta Ανοιχτά της Βραζιλίας *εδώ*.
> 
> Βλέπουμε στο χάρτη ότι έχει ρηχά.
> pl52geotiff.jpg
> Για να δούμε αν είμαστε ασφαλείς παίρνουμε τον εξάντα και μετράμε την οριζόντια γωνία(θα την πούμε Xo) μεταξύ του φάρου και του κάβου Mecaxeira. Για να την βρούμε πρέπει να βλέπουμε στο γυαλί που βλ΄πουμε τον ορίζοντα τον κάβο να έιναι στην ίδια ευθέια με τον φάρο που τον βλέπουμε στο κάτοπτρο (ή αντιθετα, όπως μας βολεύει). Και διαβάζουμε στον εξάντα την οριζόντια γωνία. Βρήκαμε την γωνία Xo να είναι 50 μοίρες.
> horiz1.jpg
> ...


-
με μπέρδεψες λίγο με το 90-Χο
αφού απο το (180-2Χο)/2=40
αρα οι παρά την βαση γωνίες του ισοσκελούς τριγωνου που η κορυφή του είναι και το κέντρο κύκλου είναι 40μοίρες

----------

